# I need a Camera



## GRViper (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello!

I discover photography 2 months ago and now i want to buy a camera. i want a good one to start and i just have $1000.
i went to amazon and there is so many cameras there that i become even more confused...
i fond a Canon EOS 600D for $700, is this alright? is this a good camera to start?
Amazon.com: Canon EOS 600D (European EOS Rebel T3i) 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera and DIGIC 4 Imaging with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens: Camera & Photo
I think that this will be good for me because let me $300 to buy some more stuff.
What should i buy?
Tkx in advance
PS: please read my signature


----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 4, 2013)

T3i is a good camera. Go for it. And if you are interested in Nikon then D7000 may be the one suited for your requirements of present and coming 4-5 years.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 4, 2013)

Canon and Nikon are both fine companies. If you want to get your best bang for the buck, their DSLRs are the way to go. Just check them out in the shop for which kind of interface you like better.

If you want a camera thats a lasting, longtime investment
- photographically complete
- fast access to all photographically important features
- good practical value (weathersealing, second memory card slot for backup etc)
then that would be the Nikon D7000. The Canon counterpart would be approximately the 60D.

Stuff you can buy is practically endless, for example:
- Tripod for all kinds of uses. Basically everything that wants maximum image quality or independent sturdy position.
- Flash for putting light where none (or not enough) is.
- Various lenses. DSLRs are system cameras and thus allow to change lenses. Ideas would be a bright prime lens for low light situations or shallow depth of field, macro lenses for closeup photography, long lenses for range such as animal photography, wide lenses for closeup dramatic "in the scene" photography or for landscape photography.
- Various filters, and translation rings to be able to use only one set of filters for a given set of lenses. Examples include polarizer for anything that has reflected light (such as sky, water surfaces etc), neutral density (ND) filter for reducing shutter speeds, gradient ND filters for landscape photography (compensate the bright sky compared to the dark land), etc.
- Remote control


----------



## ralphh (Feb 4, 2013)

If you're anything like most photographers I know (myself included!!) you'll fairly quickly decide it's the camera that's holding you back and upgrade it within a year or two anyway :lmao: so don't agonise too hard - any DSLR you buy from canon or nikon will be a great camera.  I'd go to a shop and see which fits best in YOUR hand.  You can't read that online and it does make a difference.  Fan boys of either will be able to tell you 100's of reasons why one sucks and the other is amazing.  I've owned cameras from both and there's things I love and things I hate about both.  If you have a close friend or relative that already has lots of camera gear and would lend you lenses etc, that'd be a better reason to pick one system over the other imo


----------



## SJphoto (Feb 4, 2013)

My best advice to you is to spend a larger portion of your funds on a good lens. Invest in a good lens, it will overcompensate for a mediocre body.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 4, 2013)

The T3i is a great camera.  Also consider buying either the EF 50mm f/1.8 lens or (if you can afford it) the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM lens.  The difference is the more expensive lens has a fast silent USM focusing motor and more aperture blades which provides for a smoother out-of-focus background.


----------



## texkam (Feb 4, 2013)

T4i. You'll need image editing software and more file storage space on top of everything else.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 4, 2013)

1000$ if you look long and hard will get you a Nikon D7000, it has a small advantage over the 60D in low light.
That doesnt mean the 60D is bad in low light, nto at all but it does have an advantage which for me made the difference why I chose the D7000 over the 60D.
Either way both cameras are awsome and will work well for you.

May I also offer snother camera ?

Sony cameras are good too, the a57 and a65 are very good cameras which you can add to this list of yours.
You will find them a bit cheaper then the Canon and Nikon.


----------



## ghostdog (Feb 4, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> The T3i is a great camera.  Also consider buying either the EF 50mm f/1.8 lens or (if you can afford it) the EF 50mm f/1.4 USM lens.  The difference is the more expensive lens has a fast silent USM focusing motor and more aperture blades which provides for a smoother out-of-focus background.



+1

If Canon suits you this is a good starting point.  Also, if you're comfortable buying used, I think you can make your $1000 stretch pretty nicely.  Maybe something like....

- Canon T3i w/ kit 18-55mm ($500)
- Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 ($100)

Then maybe...
- Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 or Canon EF 100mm f/2 ($350/$400)


----------

